# eco complete at petco



## carpalstunna

I just got three bags of eco complete at petco for 16.99 a piece. And if you order over 50 dollars, shipping is free. 

http://www.petco.com/product/111998...-Aquarium-Substrate.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## vincenz

I did the same thing a couple weeks ago. Ordered 4, then they sent me an email saying it was backordered. A week later, it shipped and I received them. Their website says the free shipping deal doesn't work on substrates, but it still went through. After shipping costs, there's no way Petco can be making money letting customers have it for this price...

Not going to complain though, I saved $40. :thumbsup:


----------



## Zefrik

THANK YOU! I was just about to buy 3 bags for almost $80. Now I got 4 bags for $75!


----------



## yellowsno

ummm wait up... exclusions on the free shipping is aquarium gravel...


----------



## In.a.Box

I buy my in store for 15 each. No need for shipping.


----------



## zonamav

Even better - You can sometimes can the online petco stuff through buy.com and pay 0 tax that way :thumbup:

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## zonamav

Forgot to mention, I bought a few bags of eco this way a couple month ago, and no shipping either

Sent from my VM670 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zefrik

They did not charge shipping for me.


----------



## sockfish

I bought it on this sort of sale too--free shipping...

sox


----------



## xenxes

I never see these in stores, good deal if you need 3+ bags.


----------



## carpalstunna

I paid no shipping


----------



## 01111000

Bump to let you guys know that it's 15.99 right now for a 20lb bag. Free shipping with 49$ and up.


----------



## knuggs

Wow thats a awesome deal!!Thanks for the heads up roud:


----------



## yellowsno

I guess it's a typo then since it was in the exclusions in the free shipping but hey not gonna complain about 15.99 eco complete... Looks like I found a mts cap


----------



## knuggs

Not a typo on my end. I just bought 14 bags all shipped for FREE :hihi:


----------



## yellowsno

*post deleted*


----------



## Db366

Just tried to order it, out of stock. I called and they said there is none in the entire Atlanta area either. Bummer..


----------



## audioaficionado

My local PetSmart didn't have any Eco-complete in stock, so I got black FloraMax instead for the same price.


----------



## Zefrik

knuggs said:


> Not a typo on my end. I just bought 14 bags all shipped for FREE :hihi:


14 bags!


----------



## knuggs

I didn't end up gettin that much. Got eighteen of them instead


----------



## Calmia22

audioaficionado said:


> My local PetSmart didn't have any Eco-complete in stock, so I got black FloraMax instead for the same price.


Lucky! The Bend store doesn't carry it :icon_cry:


----------



## audioaficionado

Calmia22 said:


> Lucky! The Bend store doesn't carry it :icon_cry:


I don't think the Medford store Carries Eco-complete either as I've never seen it here. Well order the minimum quantity and you apparently can get free shipping. Dr Foster & Smith also have free shipping on orders over $49.


----------



## Psionic

knuggs said:


> I didn't end up gettin that much. Got eighteen of them instead


Nice lol


-Val


----------



## knuggs

Figd I would use it sometime  I cant believe they shipped it all free, 360lbs! It only took 3 days to ship too.


----------



## cameron

Still out of stock online, and the price is up to $17.99 (thoughnthat would still be a deal if it were in stock).


----------



## Mr. Fish

They will be out of stock for awhile Knuggs cleared them out!


----------



## vincenz

knuggs said:


> Figd I would use it sometime  I cant believe they shipped it all free, 360lbs! It only took 3 days to ship too.


Wow I feel bad for your delivery guy.


----------



## elwray

Just got an email from them - back in stock!


----------



## Calmia22

Just ordered it from them! Woo hoo!!!!!!!!! 3 bags- $51 can't beat that!


----------



## elwray

I have zero need for any more eco-complete ... is it bad that I'm thinking about starting up an old 55g tank again just because I can get Eco-Complete for such a good price?? I'm so torn ...


----------



## Calmia22

elwray said:


> I have zero need for any more eco-complete ... is it bad that I'm thinking about starting up an old 55g tank again just because I can get Eco-Complete for such a good price?? I'm so torn ...



Lol awesome. I have a 40B that I can't even set up... no room  Otherwise I would have ordered more...


----------



## Keyboard Aquatics

Whoa, I can tell you They are losing money on shipping these at that price.


----------



## somewhatshocked

Bulk shipping rates + wholesale cost = profit.



Keyboard Aquatics said:


> Whoa, I can tell you They are losing money on shipping these at that price.


----------



## cameron

It isn't bad to set up another tank just because it is cheap. I ordered 100# and don't even have another tank.


----------



## Keyboard Aquatics

somewhatshocked said:


> Bulk shipping rates + wholesale cost = profit.



Having negotiated with big chain stores I understand how their purchase power reflects a substantial savings over the average distributors purchasing power. 

But your equation lacks a number of cost inducing loads. Honestly, that deal was one of those hot buys that are good for the hobbyist. 

I get wholesale pricing on substrates to include CaribSea. But without a substantial discount from USPS or in my FedEx Ground rate, the price of our substrates gets wonky when we ship. 

I am an audiophile and check a number of websites looking for deals like this. I love getting good deals. But like others here, I now have a closet full of good deals I may never get around to using. 


Ed
California end of Keyboard Aquatics


----------



## ~~~

See, they got you guys to do what they wanted you to do...
They got you to buy it... for no apparent reason(even w/o a tank).

Wow, marketing is easy :hihi:


----------



## somewhatshocked

Not trying to argue. But mega retailers typically have better wholesale rates and negotiation power than the average reseller or mom-n-pop shop. Same goes for shipping. Those large retailers also tend to have product stored in multiple distribution centers - often operated by carriers themselves or in close partnership with carriers like UPS.

Which is, as you mentioned, great for the average hobbyist (and even hoarders like us). Especially when it comes to shipping. I've learned that over the years in my own business. Once you ship enough with a particular carrier (USPS included), you have a lot more room for negotiation. I.E., I can ship a huge amount of product from my office with UPS for maybe $20-$25. If I was shipping as an individual or smaller business, it'd cost me easily $100.



Keyboard Aquatics said:


> Having negotiated with big chain stores I understand how their purchase power reflects a substantial savings over the average distributors purchasing power.
> 
> But your equation lacks a number of cost inducing loads. Honestly, that deal was one of those hot buys that are good for the hobbyist.
> 
> I get wholesale pricing on substrates to include CaribSea. But without a substantial discount from USPS or in my FedEx Ground rate, the price of our substrates gets wonky when we ship.
> 
> I am an audiophile and check a number of websites looking for deals like this. I love getting good deals. But like others here, I now have a closet full of good deals I may never get around to using.
> 
> 
> Ed
> California end of Keyboard Aquatics


----------



## cameron

~~~, I get your point, I guess, but it sounds like you assume the only reason we purchased was because the market said we should. Maybe I go too far. I, however, am in the early stages of a 240 gallon plan. I don't have the tank, but I will. I can fund this much now. Maybe the deal won't be around when I need the rest of it, so at least I saved some ducats on part of it. Doesn't mean you were wrong, since maybe it will be cheaper later, but I took a chance. If you are in the market for EC, this is a good deal. If you don't need it now, it might still be a good deal.


----------

